# Stuck choke in wrong end of barrel?



## BrandonJCdude92 (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a shotgun for my son about 2 days ago and there was already a full choke in the muzzle, the instructions said put a choke in, so he put one in the chamber end, where there is no threads, but it somehow managed to slip right in and now it is completely stuck.

Would a gunsmith definetly be able to get it out?

PM me with what you think please, or if you know any suggestions that may help it come out!

Thanks.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 29, 2008)

Warm the barrel with hot water so that it expands slightly.  Choke should come right out unless it is really jammed in tight.


----------



## CAL (Sep 29, 2008)

As JustUs4 has said plus you might run a dowel down the barrel and give it a bump ti dislodge it.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 29, 2008)

BrandonJCdude92 said:


> I bought a shotgun for my son about 2 days ago and there was already a full choke in the muzzle, the instructions said put a choke in, so he put one in the chamber end, where there is no threads, but it somehow managed to slip right in and now it is completely stuck.
> 
> Would a gunsmith definetly be able to get it out?
> 
> ...



ARe you saying the choke was put in where the shell goes?  Try the dowel idea....and lots of liquid wrench or heavy lube.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Sep 29, 2008)

If all else fails try this... Stick the barrel in the freezer and leave it few hours, when you pull it out have a proprane torch in hand ready to go and lightly heat the barrel around where the choke is stuck. You don't want to get it real hot just warm it up. The combination of the choke being cold and shrinking vs the barrel getting hot and expanding it will probley fall out. If not do it again with an extra hand and have someone tap on it with the dowel rod at the same time...


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 29, 2008)

BrandonJCdude92 said:


> I bought a shotgun for my son about 2 days ago and there was already a full choke in the muzzle, the instructions said put a choke in, so he put one in the chamber end, where there is no threads, but it somehow managed to slip right in and now it is completely stuck.
> 
> Would a gunsmith definetly be able to get it out?
> 
> ...



sorry but it sounds like he may not be ready for a gun yet, or better supervision/instructions.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Sep 29, 2008)

So any updates?


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 1, 2008)

Were you able to get it out?????


----------



## ccbunn (Oct 1, 2008)

What discounthunter said.  Geez!


----------



## polaris30144 (Oct 1, 2008)

This is almost as bad as buying a kid a car and telling him to learn to drive by reading the manual.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 2, 2008)

He must of really screwed it up and is too embarassed to fess up.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 2, 2008)

Could you use it as a 20 ga.?


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 3, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Could you use it as a 20 ga.?



  Good One


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Oct 4, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Could you use it as a 20 ga.?



sounds like a great idea just make sure you have the shot video taped


----------

